# I'm gonna be a great grandpa



## Sirs (Oct 8, 2011)

Just found out I'm gonna be a Great grandpa in march first one


----------



## pwrose (Oct 8, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Oct 8, 2011)

Thats awesome Eddie!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 8, 2011)

Congratulations Eddie, thats great!


----------



## jtstar (Oct 8, 2011)

congrats you will make a (great) great grandpa


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 8, 2011)

Very jealous, congrats!


----------



## sevenal (Oct 8, 2011)

*Good stuff*

Pawpaw
Life is sweet


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 9, 2011)

Congratulations Eddie.


----------



## Julie (Oct 9, 2011)

Congrats Eddie


----------



## roblloyd (Oct 9, 2011)

That's exciting news. Make sure you live up to the great part.=)


----------



## Larryh86GT (Oct 9, 2011)

Congrats - Being a grampa is great. Being a great grampa is really great.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Oct 9, 2011)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Sirs (Oct 9, 2011)

Larryh86GT said:


> Congrats - Being a grampa is great. Being a great grampa is really great.



well been a grandpa for a while now we got what over 9 grandkids spread out across the country but this is the first on great grandkids


----------



## tonyt (Oct 9, 2011)

Lucky you! Enjoy!


----------



## jtstar (Oct 9, 2011)

This could be a future winemaker just don't start teaching the child to young just remember to put milk in the baby bottle


----------



## Redtrk (Oct 9, 2011)

Congrats to you Sirs!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Oct 9, 2011)

FANTASTIC Sirs.


----------



## Flem (Oct 9, 2011)

Congratulations to you!


----------



## Rocky (Oct 9, 2011)

Congratulations, Eddie. That is really great news. I sure would like to have that privilege someday.


----------



## SarahRides (Oct 10, 2011)

Wow!!!! Congrats Eddie!!!!!


----------



## gwm72513 (Oct 11, 2011)

Congrats, Sirs!


----------



## Affe (Oct 11, 2011)

Grats Sirs! Must be awesome to be able to see a third generation of your kin enter the world!


----------

